# 5000 y pico para Gévy



## Cintia&Martine

Cette fois tu es le lièvre incontesté puisque tu as passé le cap des 5000 sans qu'on s'en aperçoive.

*ENHORABUENA
*
Merci pour ta présence, merci pour ton soutien, merci pour ta gentillesse, merci pour ta joie de vivre, merci pour tes conseils, merci pour tes réponses, merci pour les rigolades, merci pour, merci pour.... tout.
Ah oui... merci pour les bisous 

Un beso.
Martine​


----------



## Antpax

Chere Gévy.

Felicitationes pour tes 5.000 qui sont tellement bonnes que pareissent que sont 10.000 ou plus.

Merci beaucoup pour t´aide et pour tout.

Bisous.

Ant


----------



## Paquita

Martine, là franchement, tu exagères....

Que nous reste-t-il à dire maintenant , hein?????


*** *** *** ***​ 

Mais ***

Alors , Gévy , *** *** *** ***​ 


et surtout *** ,  *** , *** et ***


----------



## Silvia10975

Querida *Gévy*, ¡ha sido un placer conocerte y es un honor felicitarte por tus 5.000 aportes en el WRF!
¡Un abrazo desde el corazón de Italia!
Silvia.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Ah, bueno!!*
*Miss Bisous for ever! *
*¡¡Gracias por la buena onda -*como decimos acá*- y por lo que parece una gran calidad como ser humano!!*
*¡¡FELICITACIONES!! *​


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡ MUCHAS FELICIDADES, QUERIDA GÉVY !!* 
​ 
Bisous,  
Jordi


----------



## Gévy

Ah, Martine, ma jolie, que de mercis sympas, mais si tu savais...

5.000 y pico (¡Pues sí, un pico que no veas!). Personne n'ose donc me faire taire ?

Et tu sais aussi qu'aider les autres m'a toujours enrichie !

Pour la rigolade, j'ai mes petites recettes...

Mais pour la gentillesse, alors, là, j'ai eu un maître !

Merci de tout coeur, et mille bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Allez Gévy! Allez Gévy! Allez! A ce rythme-là Domtom a du souci à se faire s'il veut conserver quelques longueurs d'avance!
Je joins bien volontiers mes compliments aux louanges, ô combien méritées, qui te sont adressées. C'est toujours avec une impatience un peu fébrile que je regarde tes réponses, étant sûr d'y trouver toujours quelque propos enrichissant, documenté et souvent amusant.
Maintenant un petit bémol à tous ces dithyrambes. Nous sommes plusieurs à attendre autre chose de quelqu'un d'aussi aimable (au sens classique) ...y con tanto *talante *(comme dirait Zapatero) que les fameux Bisous  Gévy!
Paquita t'a déjà fait d'intéressantes suggestions. Mais quelque chose de plus chaleureux comblerait d'aise, j'en suis sûr, tous tes admirateurs frustrés et qui clament haut et fort avec Louise LABE (1526-1566)
*Baise m'encor, rebaise moy et baise 
Donne m'en un de tes plus savoureus,
Donne m'en un de tes plus amoureus :
Je t'en rendray quatre plus chaus que braise*
 Bisous 
Claude


----------



## Gévy

Mon cher Ant, merci de m'avoir donné la solution ! 
Je vais écrire un message sur deux, le compteur tournera moins vite et j'aurai l'air moins bavarde !!! Génial ! 

C'est toi qui m'aides toujours, alors c'est plutôt à moi de te dire merci.

Bisous et amitié,

Gévy


----------



## romarsan

*FELICES 5000 GÉVY*​ 
Un abrazo
Rosalía​


----------



## Gévy

Paquit&, tu as vu comme je fais bien du vélo quand je me déguise en toi ? Hein? Jalouse? Jijijiji... c'est que je suis une tortue spéciale !!!

Je triche, je triche, je sais, même pour le nombre de messages (vous avez pensé à décompter ceux des dicos ???? ), ceux-là je ne pouvais pas les effacer encore, vous m'excuserez,  jejeje... 

Merci, en tout cas, de ces bons rires, des mises en boîte et de ces courses folles que tu me fais faire !

Bisous-bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Silvia, carissima ! Mil gracias por mandarme este cálido abrazo desde Italia ! (¿No había pizza también?)

Un beso muy fuerte,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Inés, Inés, Inesita, Inés (ponle la musiquilla de la canción, por fa, que por mensaje no llega), guapa ! Me presenté, pero no gané... 

Gracias por tu amistad siempre presente,

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Jordi, merci beaucoup ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Voyons, qui donc m'envoie un nouveau message.. ah, GURB !
Deux, secondes, je vais chercher mes bésicles.

QUOIIIIIIIIII ??????????

PROPOSITION DU JOUR: BAISE GÉNÉRALE !!!

SUR LE FORUM ?

EN PUBLIC ?????

Voilà qui est festif... Mais c'est Byzance !

Tiens, pour te remercier de ce rire qui m'a pliée en quatre en te lisant, je te dédie cette chanson angevine que chantait ma grand-tante. Je ne me rappelle plus de la chanson entière, mais de cette partie:

Ensuite il est v'nu m'vouère,
l'aut'souère après soupé,
ah, y m'tirait le dé,
il me bigeait la goule.
Il me dit Géviton***,
je serai ton mignon...

*** Jeanneton me pardonnera de l'avoir remplacée ici.

Ah, bah dame, tu mérites ben cette fois, mon gars, que j'te bige la goule !  

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, Rosalía 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Il s'en est fallu de peu pour que je loupe ta fête Gévy!

Certains se sont presque envoyés en l'air... 

D'autres, comme en Mai 68, font parler les murs...

Et même les amoureux qui s'bécottent sur les bancs publics ont aussi parlé...

*¡Muchos besos a la forera más simpática!*

Víctor


----------



## Cristina.

Félicitations!


----------



## Gévy

Mille mercis, Cristina.


----------



## totor

gevita, j'ai été sur le point de rater ton postiversaire!

c'est impardonnable!

*donc, mil … pour toi, ma petite!*​


----------



## Gévy

Merci mon grand ! Ça va ! 

Ah oui, tu aurais été impardonnable, vraiment ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Merci mon grand ! Ça va !



*ça va?*

*mais bien sûr, ça va!!!* ​


----------



## DearPrudence

Et voilà, déjà un demi-millier pour Jijivy,... euh, Gévy 
Moi, j'ai même pas de cadeaux  mais je te félicite quand même pour ces posts et ce travail de fourmi 

*Bravo ! *


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Quoi? 5000 posts??? WAW!!

*...**CHÈRE GÉVY! *​ 
Merci de toute l'aide que tu nous apportes, et pour ne pas répeter la même liste, je rejoins Cintia&Martine.

¡*FELICIDADES DE NUEVO* y en nombre de todos, *MIL GRACIAS*!

Cordiales saludos desde el Líbano,
Cristina


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Gévy,

J'approuve tout ce qui a été dit jusqu'à présent. 

Je voudrais moi aussi apporter ma contribution au dossier monté dans ce fil en vue de ta canonisation (*) future. 
 Aujourd'hui, un cap a été franchi à Marseille !  

Bisettes muchachette. 

(*) Hum... Je ne suis pas sûre que ce post ne soit pas rédhibitoire, quand même...


----------



## Gévy

Víctor, gracias por todo este trabajo que has hecho sólo para mí,  para hacer esas maravillas, y darme esas risas que tanto me gustan.

Todo te ha quedado "espudendo"  (mensaje criptado, jijiji)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Merci DP !!! La fourmi aime mieux les habits de la cigale, jejejej... Je crois que je devrais faire une petite métamorphose. 

Bisous-bisous et au plaisir de papoter avec toi ! 

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Hola Cristina y mil gracias por tus felicitaciones, pero de estos 5000, mucho blabla y pocas nueces... 

Pero seguiremos adelante para hacer más y mejor (l'espoir fait vivre !  )

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Et voilà, ma miss Karinette dans toute sa splendeur !  Tu m'écris et je souris (si tu vois double, c'est que tu as trop forcé sur le pastis !).

Tu parles de cette canonisation ? Jijiji..., plus drôle cette auréole que l'autre, et puis ça sert moins ma grosse tête !

Mille jolis bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gévy said:


> [...] Tu parles de cette canonisation ? [...]


Na ! Je parlais plutôt de celle-là...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ma petite goutte d'eau (m'enfin !?) de vin ...
Allez c'est ma tournée  !

Bizoettes


----------



## Gévy

Merci Punky Zoé !

Et avec ce cru, la cuite..., car à force de boire des canons à droite à gauche...  hips ! 

La sagesse viendra-t-elle après ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Felicidades, Gévy, por tus aportes, tus bisous y tu lado amie; pero también felicidades y gracias compartidas con Martine por vuestro fantástico y tan poco agradecido trabajo como modes, por contribuir a que el foro de francés-castellano sea tan guay.


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Gévy! 

Mei


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, ma petite Chics, por incluir aquí a Martine, pues sin ella el foro FR-ES no sería lo que es, ni sería yo lo que soy. (ella es la culpable, jejeje...) Le bureau des réclamations est là : vous adresser à Martine (Mod...), please. 

Gros bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, Mei ! Me alegra tener la oportunidad de saludarte y mandarte un:

Gros bisous !

Gévy


----------

